# Quit Marijuana



## Malatar (Nov 17, 2004)

Well I finally did it, I went and talked to a doctor about my SA. Just about had a heart attack in the waiting room(tons of people) but it soon subsided.
Doctor said I must stop Marijuana, due to the fact that it is aiding my SA.
This to is a big step for me, i have smoked every night, for two years straight it has become a part of me. But I am determined to beat this.
I will stop on monday, the same day I start my paxil. 
Wish me luck.


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

You can do it!!!! Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## B_Mamba (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck! Keep us updated on you progress.


----------



## portiebami (Nov 28, 2004)

*smart thinking*

Hi Mamba,

I know exactly what you mean and i wish you good luck. 
Being Dutch, I know all about the subject (remember Pulp fiction). I've used for years on, and in my last year I smoked 24 / 7 (about ten years ago) It could sound pretty cool and rapstar-like being stoned all day, butt really it isn't. Weed just numbs you and deprives you of any ambition to do anything, especially if you're susceptible for SA.

Your doctor is speaking the truth. Listen to him, cause weed 'll only make you more paranoia-like and lonely. One can better drink (not too much of course) to have a good time, which is far more sociable.

grtz marco


----------



## QuietOn (Apr 12, 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## existing (May 30, 2005)

Just be careful that you don't replace it with something else. I moved out of the US years ago to clean up, and thanks to an addictive personality I'm now an alcoholic...a functioning one, but an alcoholic nonetheless. Why can't addictive personalities ever be addicted to something constructive, rather than destructive. Just speaking for myself and maybe a couple of my friends.


----------



## cait (May 28, 2005)

congrats! good luck! marijuana is sooo icky. and keep in mind that it can cause panic disorder. but paxil isn't really that good, I would totally try another med. it has many bad effects.


----------



## Lost Soul (Aug 20, 2005)

Marijuana really causes SA? I smoke all the time, and enjoy it. It makes being alone tolerable. Now that I think about it, my SA seemed to start (or get worse) when I began smoking pot (about 8 years ago, I'm 25). Well now I have reason to quit.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck! I stopped doing pot a while ago. I know its hard, but you can beat this.


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

Remember: It is not an addictive drug. - Only in your mind. Your body doesnt need it.
I have some right now, but i'm not smoking it. I always had this problem of getting half a bag and smoking it til it was gone. The real deal is, i like smoking, but i realize it doesnt help at all when i do it every day. So with whats left of my last bag, I'm going to try and only do it responsibly. - when i have time and say i plan on listening to a couple hours of music anyway. - no more than once every couple weeks.


----------

